# New coach...



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

...but same players, and same result. The Jazz came out with a lot of energy in the first half, but then got out-hustled by the Suns in the second half. Karl Malone hit the nail right on the head when he talked to the media and called out the players and said it is up to them to step up and take ownership of their team. Man, I miss the Mailman.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree 100% mm73! The Mailman hinted at liking to help coach the Jazz, that would bring some toughness back.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://espn.kall700sports.com/wp-conten ... TE-001.mp3


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

jahan said:


> I agree 100% mm73! The Mailman hinted at liking to help coach the Jazz, that would bring some toughness back.


This team would cry if Malone was the coach, his workouts would kill them. The only ones that could handle them would be Millsap and Price.
I would still love to see the Mailman as the coach, but first lets see what Ty can do.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would LOVE to see Hornacek and Malone as assistants to Corbin. But as Malone said, its just not in his NEAR future.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

He also said he was a phone call away. I loved how he talked about some of the spats he had with Sloan but when he was on the court he ran what the coach called and in the manner he called it. Also, I don't think there are 3 players in the league that have the work ethic that Malone or Stockton had, and certainly not 3 on this Jazz team. I like Milsap but he sets back and lets things happen around him. I don't think he is of the personality to be a hard nosed leader like Malone. I do know someone needs to call the team out as a whole about how soft they have become. We went from having the reputation of being the toughest team to one of the softest in about a 3 year period, that won't get it done under anyones direction.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Sloan was right to bail on this team. They bailed on him first. Anyone notice the little smerk D-Will had in the interview when asked if he ran Sloan out? Sloan knows this team is a bunch of losers and he had no control over them. When he called a play and D-Will called another and ran it--that is blatant disrespect. This team will be the first team in a long time to have a losing record. It's not Sloan's fault but a bunch of loser players. Get used to the "New" Jazz. They are not going anywhere but down.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Any predictions on how badly the Jazz get beat down in Phoenix tonight? I predict they lose by at least 20.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You're prediction was a bit off, but you had the loss prediction right. If they had just kept Frye under control, they'd have been the ones winning by 20.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I was surprised how much better they played last night vs. last week. Everyone played pretty well except the supposed star of the team.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

D-Will was 2 for 11, he has a hurt wrist. So was it a coaching error to go to him with the last second shot? Who had the hot hand last night? Why didn't they go to that player? Or did the coach draw up a play and D-Will did his own thing? He's been known to do it in the past. 

How about tonight's game any predictions?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The real question worth asking right now is what college player will be available around the 5-9th pick in the draft. Any one that would be a difference-maker?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

JIMMER!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The real question worth asking right now is what college player will be available around the 5-9th pick in the draft. Any one that would be a difference-maker?


That's the most painful part of this whole thing. I think the Jazz will be picking in the teens even if they don't win another game the rest of the season. Jimmer will be long gone. :lol:


----------

